# What to do when a Rider is different from the Uber Account Holder?



## K Smith (Jan 15, 2015)

So I answered my ping at the airport and the rider wasn't there and I waited several minutes before I called. I found out the lady on the Uber account wasn't the same as the rider. The lady tells me to wait for some guy to get out of baggage claim - I said OK. I waited another 10 minutes and I called the lady who was on the Uber account to find out where the guy was and she said she would call him and he would call me directly. Anyway, I finally picked up the guy and it was a pleasant ride and he even tipped me. I find out later that the account holder gives me a 1 star. How can you please someone with whom you didn't even give a ride? Will Uber fix this issue or are the driver's stuck? If you found out that someone else is on the account would you cancel the ride?


----------



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

up to you if to cancel or not... I've personally picked up many rides where the ride was requested on behalf of someone else and had no issues


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

I have also picked up people who were not the person who requested it. So far uber has paid me for everyone.


----------



## crucian007 (Oct 5, 2014)

I normally text them to have a record of who i'm picking up, such as a name.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

K Smith said:


> So I answered my ping at the airport and the rider wasn't there and I waited several minutes before I called. I found out the lady on the Uber account wasn't the same as the rider. The lady tells me to wait for some guy to get out of baggage claim - I said OK. I waited another 10 minutes and I called the lady who was on the Uber account to find out where the guy was and she said she would call him and he would call me directly. Anyway, I finally picked up the guy and it was a pleasant ride and he even tipped me. I find out later that the account holder gives me a 1 star. How can you please someone with whom you didn't even give a ride? Will Uber fix this issue or are the driver's stuck? If you found out that someone else is on the account would you cancel the ride?


POST #1 / KSMITH: ■ ■ ■ PLEASE BE AWARE
that in a Los Angeles "ride situation" such as
you discribed a wife has been held complicit
in the FORCIBLE RAPE of the Uber female
driver. 
Research these forums and you
will find that the SMART/SAFE option
used by experienced drivers of ANY
GENDER is to assume the worst and tell
the anonymous rider to GTFO of your
car and CANCEL. 
Play catchup w/H.Q.
later and @ at a place/time of YOUR
CHOOSING!

Safety first and foremost.
#Your Health is Your Wealth. C.H.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

a) Check with the account holder to make sure the trip is authorized. You did that step. b) Don't tolerate a 10 minute wait for a passenger. You should have asked to start the meter. That was very unfair to you.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I order rides for mom all the time. She is 86 and wouldn't know a smartphone from a dumb one. I always call the driver, let him know what's up and tell him to call me when he is a couple of minutes away and she will be outside waiting for him. Drivers have all been okay with it.


----------



## Uber Jeepney (Dec 28, 2014)

have several trips without the account holder on the trip, they usually call u and inform they are giving a ride to somebody... (as they say, it's fine as long as owner authorized it)

if not give thme a call or confirm with the rider who's the account owner, for sure they know, (if not then it's ur call) 
I have no any issue so far both on trip & payment.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Although she ordered uber for the person she hates, she doesn't want to pay for him. 
Preventive 1 star


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I asked the guy to identify who ordered the ride. He said Katherine. 

Yep. Right answer.

It was dark. I drove him. Got paid. Looked like Katherine to me for all I care.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

K Smith said:


> So I answered my ping at the airport and the rider wasn't there and I waited several minutes before I called. I found out the lady on the Uber account wasn't the same as the rider. The lady tells me to wait for some guy to get out of baggage claim - I said OK. I waited another 10 minutes and I called the lady who was on the Uber account to find out where the guy was and she said she would call him and he would call me directly. Anyway, I finally picked up the guy and it was a pleasant ride and he even tipped me. I find out later that the account holder gives me a 1 star. How can you please someone with whom you didn't even give a ride? Will Uber fix this issue or are the driver's stuck? If you found out that someone else is on the account would you cancel the ride?


People order Ubers for family members & boyfriends/girlfriends all the time. What I don't get is why you waited so long to contact them in the first place. Anytime you ever got an airport ping, the first thing you need to know is what progress has your PAX made? Are they off the plane? Do they have their bags and are ready to go? The PAX needs to be an active part of any airport pickup and if they won't help make it smooth, you should cancel.


----------



## ManGo (Jan 18, 2015)

I've noticed foreign students using their friend's account, because their phone lacked a data plan or internet connection to use the Uber app...


----------



## RealGunna (Mar 5, 2015)

That deactivation shit is crazy. Uber drivers should start a class action lawsuit if it get out of hand. 1-star from a person who didn't even ride with you??? Amazing. Uber is smart in some areas and completely ******ed in others.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I didn't read this, but those who order uber for others are alwaey have buyer's remorse and rate you low.
Either because their friend won't pay back or because they want to get rid of annoying person.
Just rate them a 1 to weed them out


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> a) Check with the account holder to make sure the trip is authorized. You did that step. b) Don't tolerate a 10 minute wait for a passenger. You should have asked to start the meter. That was very unfair to you.


DO NOT START THE METER! I have done that then the ***** has 5 people waiting for me! I got 1 star for cancelling it. Best to just collect the cancellation and because it is an airport, hope there is another one close by.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

If you're going to cancel because of 5 riders, select do not charge passenger so they can't rate you.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

I got pinged to a college. When I got there I called asking where they were. Talking all condescending to me because it was for someone else, and they assumed I knew it, and sounded like I'm an idiot. I figured I'd wait and get the ride, so I can 1 star them, and never have to get a ping from them again. At the time I was a perfect 5, so I was willing to risk the hit, so I wouldn't worry about them later. after 5 minutes, cancelled and moved on


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

How do you find out which pax gave you what rating?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Dcspride said:


> How do you find out which pax gave you what rating?


You can't tell for sure.
However if you can figure out your average for the day you can make an educated guess.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RealGunna said:


> That deactivation shit is crazy. Uber drivers should start a class action lawsuit if it get out of hand. 1-star from a person who didn't even ride with you??? Amazing. Uber is smart in some areas and completely ******ed in others.


POST # 13 /@RealGunna :Bostonian
Bison insists
on Phoenetic Spelling to be Understood
by The Resstadacounntry fir THEYah
EddahfiCAYshun. #[F]Ubah 'snot 
smaaarht: THAYY ahhh reTAHD'dead!


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> If you're going to cancel because of 5 riders, select do not charge passenger so they can't rate you.


You're doing it wrong mate!! Charge the assholes.. Let them cancel or wait 5 min and cancel as no-show. Contact uber and tell them rider wanted you to accommodate more pax than the maximum.

Riders can NOT rate you whatsoever if you cancel as any option. They can only rate you if you start the metre and then cannot do the trip for some reason because you do not have an option to cancel. You're only choice is to end the trip as normal.

If ever you start the metre and then do not want to do the trip, try to convince them to cancel on their end and this way they cannot rate you.


----------

